# Tajima TME-DC 906 Machine Error code 2CF and 2BC



## 1colorts (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a Tajima hat embroidery machine that is showing the following codes: 2CF and then 2BC.
2CF code is an immediate stop came in from an external device. There is no external device.
I reset it and then get the code 2BC. 

2BC no design is registered in memory, an attempt was made to erase from memory the current design being embroidered, or an attempt was made to edit data(clean up P.4-14) during embroidery.
I cant get past these codes and have found absolutely no resolution on the internet.
I hope there is someone here that can help me as I need this machine to be running. Its been down for almost 2 months..
Thank you in advance.


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

Google Tajima Error List


----------



## 1colorts (Jan 7, 2020)

I have done that and also searched youtube as well. No fix for it and it must be out there somewhere.


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

I Googled your errors and found "Tajima Machine Error List-The Embroidery Warehouse"


----------



## 1colorts (Jan 7, 2020)

I also found that there as well as 50 other places. The solution is very vague and there in nothing plugged in externally. Makes zero sense.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

2bc is design number error. Action- change the set design number.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Send me your email address,for 2CF is an special procedure


----------



## Marcosmolina (May 13, 2020)

Mandame un correo [email protected] yo puedo reparar el problema de 2CF


----------



## Marcosmolina (May 13, 2020)

Mandame un correo [email protected] yo puedo reparar el problema de 2CF


----------



## Marcosmolina (May 13, 2020)

Mandame un correo yo puedo reparar el problema de 2CF


----------

